# Turning up fuel on jd 2555



## 20156point7 (Apr 7, 2015)

I am interested in turning up the injection pump a bit on my 2555 because it's always nice to have a bit more power on these hills around here. I thought these tractors had a stanadyne injection pump on them but turns out they have a Lucas cav pump on them pictured below. If any of you have experience with turning up these pumps how exactly is it done and how difficult is the process. I don't have a dyno but I could probably find one to use if I looked around.


----------

